# Zeon Fusion Duravanes - Product Spotlight on Visibility



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice video i like the looks of the zeon fusion vanes


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> nice video i like the looks of the zeon fusion vanes


Thank you & happy hunting, dv


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

fusion vanes are #1


----------

